# 2005 honda 724 binding up again,



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

So last year a neighbour gave me his 2005 honda 724 cause the tracks would not move,so after spending over $700 to rebuild the gears and shafts etc it worked like a top all winter last year, all summer I randomly went out to start it and move it back and forth it was fine until the other day, started it up and pushed the drive down and she would nudge in forward and reverse and is stiff,lift it up from the back and the tracks will spin but can here a clicking noise, put back down and she wont move unless I push a little and its like shes hooking and binding up, seems to be same as it was last year before the rebuild of the gears and shafts, took cover of the drive belts and the drive belt was worn and bottom pulley was spinning like belt was slipping because it was worn, I put 2 new belts on today after stripping the bucket off and everything is good but theres something in the shaft right below that seems to be jamming or something and still wont move the tracks, cant here anything in the back where the gears are, im stumped on what could be wrong, all the shaft pins are good,I have no idea why its doing that when I was able to run her back and forth all summer all of the sudden, also I cannot move either track freely its very stiff like somethings jamming


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it is cold their now maybe the grease you used is freezing.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Shryp said:


> If it is cold their now maybe the grease you used is freezing.


No not cold yet, but last year after the rebuild we had up to minus 30 and worked fine,so thats what puzzels me it worked all summer when i started it up once a week and move it around and all of the sudden stops working


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you looked to make sure there are no mice nests or anything in there?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Have you looked to make sure there are no mice nests or anything in there?


In where,


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You may have to take it back apart, you may have missed something when you fixed it, or something is not assembled properly.
I had a HS928 that will only move on reverse, forward it just made a clicking noise, a bearing and seal went bad from being neglected (it was full of dirt and sand inside the side transmission) and needed a new side transmission and drive axle.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> You may have to take it back apart, you may have missed something when you fixed it, or something is not assembled properly.
> I had a HS928 that will only move on reverse, forward it just made a clicking noise, a bearing and seal went bad from being neglected (it was full of dirt and sand inside the side transmission) and needed a new side transmission and drive axle.


It seems to me like the new axles,final drive gear is gone again after the rebuild this time last year, have to wait for my buddy to come take a look who rebuilt it last year for me, it worked fine all last winter using it quite a lot no problems, it worked fine all summer when I would start it up and move it around, then the other day started it up and nothing, tracks move freely when lifted up and when on ground wont move unless its pushed hard like somethings jammed,same as it was when I 1st got it last year sunk all the money into, cant figure out why it just stopped when it was fine the day before


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dropping the blower off tonight to my buddy who rebuilt it last year ,so he can see whats wrong, went my Honda dealer here today to possible buy a new 724,or 928, and they have 75 new ones on order but didnt show up yet due to the same problems with new ones in the post above,however all 75 blowers are sold just like that and not even in stock so id be out of luck anyway


----------

